# Any Swingers out there?



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

I just got into metal detecting this spring and was wondering how many of our MS are into digging.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

TrekJeff said:


> I just got into metal detecting this spring and was wondering how many of our MS are into digging.


Yep, I'm a digger.


----------



## walleyeguy54 (Feb 7, 2009)

Here also... Hit the beaches all the time.....$$$$


----------



## Toga (Nov 11, 2009)

Man I was thinking something else when I saw this post..................................................:yikes:


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Toga said:


> Man I was thinking something else when I saw this post..................................................:yikes:



Yeah...then it worked...TOGA you are now known as a sick individual..lol


----------



## PiercedOne (Sep 7, 2007)

Ive got a detector but havnt used it much as getting permission seems pretty hard in areas I think would be good, or if i get permission it seems like its full of trash and takes away from finding good stuff. 

Anyone know where I can find out what places are ok to detect in or not? Like schools, parks, beaches, what not?


----------



## yooperguy (Mar 20, 2009)

There are laws about where you can use them and what you can keep...

http://www.metal-detecting-ghost-towns-of-the-east.com/metal-detecting-in-Michigan.html

Metal detecting in Michigan State Parks...

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10365_10883-97922--,00.html


I'm sure there are other sources too...


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

PiercedOne said:


> Ive got a detector but havnt used it much as getting permission seems pretty hard in areas I think would be good, or if i get permission it seems like its full of trash and takes away from finding good stuff.
> 
> Anyone know where I can find out what places are ok to detect in or not? Like schools, parks, beaches, what not?


 
I hunt school playgrounds after school hours. They are good areas to pick up some pocket change. But with a lot of schools switching over to lunch cards, they are not careing as much pocket change to lose. Man, that just seems wrong.Looking for change that the school kids lose. Well,finders keepers. Along with an occasional ring. Wayne county parks require a permit, $ 5.00 . You can get them from the wayne county parks commision.

A few years ago I got to detect an area that was dug up to be made into a parking lot.Right on top of an Indian village.Found some cool stuff there. Trade silver broaches, kettle brass,colonial buttons,Musket ball and musket parts.


----------



## jampg (Jan 27, 2007)

Toga said:


> Man I was thinking something else when I saw this post..................................................:yikes:


----------



## mydogisscout (Jun 24, 2005)

I have an open dialogue with Steve as we speak about getting us our own forum to talk about detecting and prospecting here in michigan. he's on the edge right now, send him a message and maybe he'll give up a place we can chat about the cool stuff we find


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Just use this forum, it's not like threads would get moved off page 1 in a hurry.
I used to do a lot of metal detecting. I have found a lot of good jewelry, diamond rings, emerald rings, plain gold rings, a pearl bracelet that was detected only by the gold clasp. Coins etc.......and a whole bunch of meteorites. Well, two meteorites and a whole pile of foundry slag. There went all my plans for that money. LOL

On the plus side, a few pieces of the good jewelry actually made it's way back to the origonal owners when I checked at the offices of the beaches they were found at. One lady insisted on giving me a very substantial reward.


----------

